# Sunshine Steps Up!



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Ahh this is so exciting! As you probably read from the forum title, Sunshine has like 98% mastered step up! AND she's FLOWN to me from short distances OUTSIDE of the cage! I'm so proud of her. In March to even August, Sunshine was a very timid little girl with absolutely no trust in me. Look how far she's come in only 7 months! I can't wait to see what the future holds... Thank you all for helping me on my journey!

Added is a recent picture of her being her  (her eyelashes are so long in comparison to mine haha):woot:arty2:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, that is great news! Congratulations on reaching this milestone with your sweet little one  

:jumping:


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Congrats on the great progress. Sunshine is a little darling. I look forward to future updates (& pics).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yaaayy, Sunshine!! :urock:*


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

She is adorable!
Nothing quite like these milestones, when the little ones take the next step, so to speak


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Okay this is kind of shocking, scary, and relieving at the same time, but after school today, I let her out on top of the cage. She lost her balance and fell behind her cage! I tried to assist her by letting her step up and she did not want to. She flew around the room a couple times and then found a spot to land, where she literally sat there trying to eat the "seeds" (speckles of wood) on the ground! After a few tries she stepped up and let me bring her to her cage, after flying around the room for a couple of laps (she's an amazing flyer even with her clipped wings). It was traumatizing but I think it was more traumatizing for me rather than her, I don't know why. When I put her back in her cage, I thought her heart would be racing and she would be flying around her cage, but she automatically begged for more millet. She'll do anything for some seeds these days :laughing1::yawn:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great news on the progress Ella ! Awesome that Sunshine has decided to become friends with you . Cute pic, I love birdie eyelashes .


----------

